# Icd-10 test error



## ASC CODER (Apr 19, 2015)

I JUST SPENT 2 1/2 HOURS TAKING THE TEST AND WAS ON QUESTION 70 THAT DID NOT HAVE A RIGHT ANSWER, AND QUIT ON ME.  SAID I FINISHED THE EXAM AND I HAD NOT. ANYONE ELSE HAVE THIS PROBLEM. I AM GOING TO CALL. VERY UPSET. HOW CAN THIS HAPPEN!!!!!


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 19, 2015)

Not sure what you mean by the question had no right answer.  Every question had a correct answer when I took it.  you might need to contact the AAPC about it quitting before you were finished, but I had no problems.


----------



## wandatollison (Apr 19, 2015)

I recommend contacting AAPC, all exams have the correct answer as one of the options available. As for the exam closing before completion, this should not be occuring and the IT department needs to be made aware of a possible 'glich' in the online assessment program.


----------



## teresabug (Apr 20, 2015)

I took the assessment yesterday and there was a question and 2 of the answers were exactly the same. No lie. So I just picked one. Fortunately I passed, but I found this odd... and yes it is true. I spent all of 3 minutes looking at the duplicate answers. I wonder if anyone else has had this happen?


----------



## ASC CODER (Apr 20, 2015)

yes I had that question as well. I have called and they are looking into it.

It was a

a diabetic( didn't specify type )  had a healing ulcer of the right ankle limited to breakdown of skin

all they had was

type 2 heel or midfoot
type 2 calf 
type 2 down to subcutaneous heel or midfoot
type 1  left ankle


there was not a correct answer....!!


----------



## monica03 (Apr 24, 2015)

teresabug said:


> I took the assessment yesterday and there was a question and 2 of the answers were exactly the same. No lie. So I just picked one. Fortunately I passed, but I found this odd... and yes it is true. I spent all of 3 minutes looking at the duplicate answers. I wonder if anyone else has had this happen?



I had that happen on mine too.  The answer that was a duplicate was wrong though so that helped me not be as nervous to click on something.


----------



## teresabug (Apr 24, 2015)

Always remember that "humans" design things and there is always the possibility of a test having an error. Good to look out for yourself  Especially if an error on a test is the difference between a passing or failing grade for sure.


----------



## Susan (Apr 25, 2015)

ASC CODER said:


> yes I had that question as well. I have called and they are looking into it.
> 
> It was a
> 
> ...




Remember to look at your guidelines, they state if the type of diabetes is not documented as Type 1 or 2, the default is Type 2.  I hope this helps.


----------

